# Hello From Calgary, Alberta (for Now...)



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Evening,

We recently took possession of our new 2008 Keystone Outback 32BHDS Sydney Edition on Thursday.

After a little toe to toe with our RV Technician on proper WD setup (we were not comforable with what he was telling us) we proceeded to bounce all the way home based on his recommendations. won't make that mistake ever again, so I tried it my way and it appears to have alleviated a lot of the issues we felt on the way home...

My wife, 2 sons and I are preparing for an "extended" vacation to the United States in August for about 6 -8 months with the possibility of staying State side and accepting a position offered to me in San Jose.

Just wanted to drop in, say "Hi" and I look forward to reading many great threads here!

Cheers!









DebtManWalking


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the site!

Gary


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers







you're gonna love your new house on wheels Outback.









BTW, love the name!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi DebtManWalking
















to Outbackers! 
AND Congratulations on your new 32bhds! 

What kind of WD setup did you go with??
We have the same exact truck as you and had the same bounce until we did a few adjustments and also cheated a bit by putting some weight in the bed (300 lb sand bags)








We just got back from our 1,200 mile trip to Utah and were for the most part, quite happy with the ride.

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the name









Welcome to the site, you will love the people and all the expert advice!

Extremely helpful when in doubt ask questions!

Save travels.

Steve


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey howdee neighbour! Aren't you going to miss the snow? Enjoy your Outback!


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congrats and welcome!

Lisa


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Sydney! You'll really enjoy that beast, I mean trailer!









Hope your plans work out and you become one of us, at least for an extended period of time.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

DebtManWalking,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrats on the new 323BHDS. You're going to love it here.

Post often, happy camping and enjoy your stateside vacation!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Welcome* 

Tami


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your welcome, it's a great forum here and I look forward to being able to contribute here in a positive way once I have a few "Outback" mile under my belt!

Cheers!

DebtManWalking


----------



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome DMW and family!










Sparks


----------

